# When Is Passover 2021?



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2021)

Passover is the celebration of the Jews being freed from Egypt, known as the Exodus. It’s celebrated each spring, though the timing varies, and is one of the most important Jewish holidays.  

Passover 2021 is in the last week of March and first week of April.

Passover starts on the evening of the 15th of the Jewish month of Nisan. In secular calendar terms, Passover traditionally begins in late March or early April.

*This year, Passover begins at sundown on Saturday, March 27.*
Passover ends at sundown on Sunday, April 4.​Passover is typically celebrated with a feast called a seder on the first evening of the holiday, though some may extend seders to the second evening of Passover as well.

More info-
https://parade.com/1149064/jessicasager/when-is-passover/


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 27, 2021)

As a kid, the only time of year I was allowed to drink wine. Eggs and veg, matzah, and then chocolate and kosher wine.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2021)

@Murrmurr I like red wine with chocolate!


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 27, 2021)

I've spent the morning trying to make Passover sugar-free coconut macaroons, first batch result was a plate of sticky toasted coconut, next batch I added whipped egg whites and got what looks like fake rubber vomit (tastes ok tho!), and third batch I got them to hold their shape but they are dry as dust.  
The grocery store probably had horse radish root, but it wasn't on their app for groc pickup, so the seder plate will look sad this year.  
Next I've got to start my chicken/chicken soup/matzo balls.  Have not made matzo balls for several decades.  
I feel like I'm having to go through the 10 plagues trying to cook from scratch.  Next year (post pandemic) I plan to go out for the seder!  
Anybody else trying to struggle through this Pandemic Passover?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I've spent the morning trying to make Passover sugar-free coconut macaroons, first batch result was a plate of sticky toasted coconut, next batch I added whipped egg whites and got what looks like fake rubber vomit (tastes ok tho!), and third batch I got them to hold their shape but they are dry as dust.
> The grocery store probably had horse radish root, but it wasn't on their app for groc pickup, so the seder plate will look sad this year.
> Next I've got to start my chicken/chicken soup/matzo balls.  Have not made matzo balls for several decades.
> I feel like I'm having to go through the 10 plagues trying to cook from scratch.  Next year (post pandemic) I plan to go out for the seder!
> Anybody else trying to struggle through this Pandemic Passover?


No Honeynut. I've never had the pleasure to eat or help prepare a Seder. Maybe someday!

Hope yours comes out ok. A _plate of sticky toasted coconut _sounds good to me!


----------



## Dana (Mar 27, 2021)

*A Musical Seder from the Israel Philharmonic*


----------

